# Upgrade Windows XP Media Center Edition 2004 to 2005



## Glennix1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Can this be done? I've received conflicting opinions on this.

I was told by Netflix that I need Windows Media Player Vers 11 in order to instant view movies from their site. I have version 10 and it will not work with netflix.

I tried to download and install Windows Media Player 11 onto my Gateway 901 Media Center PC, but I got a message that said I needed to have Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 in order to down load and install media player vers 11.

I contacted Gateway who told me that this was not possible with my machine, as the Media Center Edition 2005 software comes with new machines and cannot be installed as an upgrade to previous editions with out compatable hardware.

I called Netflix and told them this and they said, "Bah, Humbug" Not true, but could not tell me how to do it and told me to call Gateway back.

I've searched the threads here and the net and have not been able to find anything tells me I can.

Anyone here shed any light on this?

Glenn


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try the advice given in this posting:

http://blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/000317.html


----------

